# First Agility Class for My Puppy :)



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

Tonight my puppy took her FIRST EVER agility class and she just loved it.






This is AnnaBelle's FIRST EVER agility class... within 15 minutes she had mastered the A-Frame. It was too cute. We started off by putting her in the middle of one side and just letting her go down then eventually she just did the whole thing by herself, she just loved it !! The other thing we worked on was the tunnels. We started with the tunnels short and the trainer helping hold her so i could be on the other side... eventually I could put her in a sit then point at the tunnel and use the command 'tunnel' and run along side it and we were even able to add a curve! The trainer was very very impressed! She was very very fast too! The funniest part was when she ran through the long blue tunnel, grabbed the treat, turned around and ran back through the blue tunnel again, THEN ran through the red tunnel, turned around and ran through the red one again, it was too too funny! She was just having so much fun!

I was so proud of her and the agility trainer was super impressed! All the other dogs had been there for several weeks and their owners were impressed at how fast she just took on everything. Next week we are going to work on the teeter totter. 

The jumps we will not do over 2 inches from the ground because she is still a growing/developing puppy, so they will be more of 'steps' rather than jumps but it will teach her the command for when she gets older. The weave poles is something else the trainer warned me not to 'speed' through. Just to slowing walk her in them so she isn't twisting her body to much at a young age.

But I just have never seen her having so much fun before. I think the agility classes will really form a great bond between us


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh by the way, AnnaBelle is a 5 month old Bi Color German Shepherd Dog  She is very smart and ahead of all the other dogs her age!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

How exciting! I'm dying to get Ozzy into agility.  

Isn't it fun to have a dog that's at the top of the class? Haha.


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

It is a lot of fun! She was the only Shepherd there too  Guess that explains a lot. But in puppy class and level 1+ there are a lot of shepherds and she can outlast a lot of their 'stays'... only thing she has a problem with is 'out of sight stays' where we walk into another room. She cannot stand it when I disappear! Haha.


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is a post on my facebook from September 26th:

I am SO proud of my 4 month old GSD. She went into level 1+ in training school today and she is the youngest dog there. Since classes started 3 weeks ago we were a little behind on the new training steps but my little girl took me by surprise and was doing better than the dogs that had been in that class from the beginning! (Side Note: My puppy is in Puppy Kindergarten but since she does so well they had asked me to also have her in the level 1+ class, which is a privilege!) They do a lot of 'stay' commands, something I never worked with my dog on, but you couldn't tell! She outlasted her stays longer than the older puppies and dogs as if she has been practicing everyday since she was 8 weeks old!!! Im soooo proud it made me cry lol 

She even did a STAND/Stay, and I have never shown her what 'stand' was. And she stayed so long without even moving a paw and the trainer called my dog out as an excellent stand/stay! Everyday AnnaBelle continues to fully amaze me 

At one point she was even positioned next to this really wiggly Labrador. He was around 3 or 4 years old I think. He would just wiggle and wiggle until his butt was next to AnnaBelle. This his tail would wag and swat her across the back. Even with that distraction she did not move! When he wiggled the other way, the dog on his other side jumped away


----------



## mntmoses (Oct 24, 2011)

annabelle is absolutely beautiful! she reminds me sooo much of my dog, emma who looks exactly like her! best of luck!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

That's awesome. I am super interested in getting into agility!


----------



## MissChristina (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks... she just loves it. her favorite is the A-Frame... anytime she even SEES it she tries to go up it then back down (it was her first piece of equipment she accomplished so I guess its special to her LOL) Too cute


----------

